# Cubby hole problem



## sk8er251cc (May 28, 2005)

I'm new to this forum (currently about to purchase a Z). When I was in the Z playing w/ the varioius buttons, I noticed that when I pressed the cubby hole opener that the hatch(if you will) moved rather slowly and the door shook a little. Has anyone had a similar problem, and/or is it easy to fix? Thanks.

Ben


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

They get that way when its hot, or when you don't use it much. If you open it and close it by hand a few times it smooths out.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Was it an 03 or later? They operate differently.


----------

